# Central Vermont 2/25 and 26



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Sat night 2/25










Short break










The Ex










A few accounts on a bluebird Sunday 2/26


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

View from house


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Plowboy


----------



## AndysLawnCare (Jun 8, 2011)

nice pics plowboy, how much snow you guys end up getting?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Great Pics and nice looking plow truck.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Man you got a BEAUTIFUL scenic homestead. Would love to have that setup.....just not in VT...lol.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Great scenic pics, is that your property?


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks.................We got 8" to 18" from sat am to sun am. The snow was light on sat night but but melted down some in the sun on sunday.

No that is not my property. Someday????? They are pics of some of my accounts and the views from my office windshield. 



Winter Storm Warning for tonight and friday. 6" to 12"


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

There may be more on the way too ! I hope so , I've only plowed once so far .


----------

